# Does rule applies to visas granted before it was made?



## Panta (Jan 24, 2018)

I got Partner subclass 100 granted instantly without waiting period of two years at 9.2016. There were no limitation for Centrelink services. After that at 1.2017 new rule was implemented that even subclass 100 needs two year waiting period to become eligible for Centrelink services. 
Question: DOES RULE APPLIES TO VISAS GRANTED BEFORE IT WAS MADE? 
Thank you...


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Did you ever figure this one out?


----------



## Panta (Jan 24, 2018)

*Yes..*

To cut the story short: CentreLink can make they own rules independently . And they changed that rule January 2017 so the owners of partner visa subclass 100 even do it is permanent residence must own it for at least 104 weeks (2 years) to be eligible for financial unemployed help. It would be easier with that cause my resources are drying two months in Melbourne without job and it will be hard to get any without driving licence, white card, forklift licence, cause I can't certified my computer service skills... Next week going to some agency which don't charge before they get you something. And probably after take half of your payment.  Anyway, choice is to take anything or pack myself and leave and comeback in a year with international recognise certificate and then make a proper living. Or just have holiday till September and sell some property and come back with some money so be able to finance licences and certificates. Leaving option would sound good if I don't have to leave my 2.5 year daughter ...


----------

